# 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?



## Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2010)

*120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Hi, ich wollte eine übrig gebliebenen LED-Lüfter in drei freie 5,25 Slots einbauen. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage: wie soll ich den Lüfter befestigen?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Rahmen zu kaufen, oder muss man das Gehäuse dafür "bearbeiten"?
Beim Gehäuse handelt es sich um einen HAF 922.

mfg
Sperrfeuer


----------



## darkycold (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Kabelbinder?!

Oder du kaufst dir Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD Expansion-Kits » Scythe Kama Bay PLUS 5,25 zu 3,5/2,5 Einbaurahmen - black

Ersteres ist wesentlich günstiger

MfG darkycold


----------



## Amlug_celebren (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Nimm ne Heißklebepistole, vorne müsste es eh Luftdurchlässig sein, zur not bissal Holz als Abstandshalter.
Wenn dir das optisch zu unansehlich und aufwendig ist, dann ist der Scythe KAma Bay Plus eeben was für dich!


----------



## Malk (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Wenn du Geld sparen willst kannst auch den Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame hernehmen.
Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame, Lüfterrahmen Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## caroliine<3 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*



Malk schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld sparen willst kannst auch den Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame hernehmen.
> Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame, Lüfterrahmen Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Den hätte ich jetzt auch empfohlen.
Scythe Kama Bay ist Schwachsinn, da er doch, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, einen Lüfter übrig hat und keinen neuen kaufen will. Und im Kama Bay ist einer integriert oder nicht ?

Edit:
Der Lüfter beim Kama Bay Plus ist übrigens horizontal angeordnet. 
@ TE: Soll der Lüfter denn horizontal oder vertikal angeordnet werden ?


----------



## darkycold (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Ich zieh dann mal meine Idee zurück..

Hatte Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame völlig übersehen.
Denke mal, dass dies das Richtige ist..

Ja..
Auch da hab ich mich vertan.
Ist horizontal, und vertikal solls mit Sicherheit sein.

MfG darkycold


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Das Kama Bay kann man einbauen wie man will. Entweder horizontal oder vertikal.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Danke für die Tipps, der Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame is genau sowas was ich gesucht hatte :]
Die Mesh-Teile, die sonst die Slots verdecken, kann man ja davor bauen oder?


----------



## Kryptonite (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25 Slots?*

Es würde auch noch das hier geben:
Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Kühler » Scythe BayRafter 3,5 Zoll HDD-Kühler

Habe diese in meinem Gehäuse verbaut, primär dass ich den HDD Käfig entfernen konnte. Die kann man stellen oder legen.


----------

